# Where do you get your figures?



## Blk69 (Dec 6, 2009)

New into hobby. Just got my first few structures. Now I need some people. 

Looked around on line and the detailed figures are min $5 each (adv more like $10). Found some sets from China (painted and unpainted) for between .50 and $1 each. Did not appear as detailed. 

Thought I would ask where your railroad population came from.


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

We stock several from Aristo, JPF, and LGB.


----------

